# Mini keg esky build



## damoninja (28/1/17)

Hey crew

Have asked in some other threads but think the questions have become lost  

I'm getting some mini kegs in the next bulk buy with plans to build them in to an esky on wheels. I'm looking to put 2 x 5L kegs with the double ball lock fittings each with a brumby tap. I'm going to have the beerkat mini reg and a 400g CO2 bottle which I estimate to be about ~410mm high but I cannot be sure. If need be this will sit on the outside of the esky but ideally be contained. 

The problem I'm facing is, what bloody size esky will do? I can see size of the kegs is 278mm high, but that's without the spear and ball locks attached.

Is someone who's got one able to share with me the actual complete dimensions with plastic ball locks and spear attached?

Also if anyone has one of these regs, how long is it without the charger attached? I estimated about 8cm based on the image. 

I know I can figure all this out once I get it, but I'm hoping something comes up on gumtree while I'm waiting for gear to arrive plus I can order a few more bits I need.

Cheers!


----------



## Curly79 (28/1/17)

So is it from bottom of keg to top of brumby tap that your after? I'll measure mine this morning if you like.


----------



## Batz (28/1/17)

I know this is not what your after but it maybe of help to others. Free from the local supermarket and works a treat. I intend to make a nice wooden crate with handles to hold the foam box, easy as.


----------



## damoninja (28/1/17)

Curly79 said:


> So is it from bottom of keg to top of brumby tap that your after? I'll measure mine this morning if you like.


Not quite, I'm not hooking the brumby direct to the mini keg but running a few inches of line and hooking that to a shank in the wall of an esky. 

This is the 3.78L version but just to show where I need to know the height to.


----------



## malt junkie (28/1/17)

damoninja said:


> Not quite, I'm not hooking the brumby direct to the mini keg but running a few inches of line and hooking that to a shank in the wall of an esky.
> 
> This is the 3.78L version but just to show where I need to know the height to.
> 
> ...


Height with plastic disconect is around 445mm (4L from BB1).

It's hot!

I had to go to the shed!!

Where it's even hotter!!

You owe me a beer


----------



## damoninja (28/1/17)

malt junkie said:


> Height with plastic disconect is around 445mm (4L from BB1).


Cheers now just need the 5L one, want to confirm the diameter of 175mm is accurate

But can fairly guestimate based on the 4L being 365mm that the height of the ball lock spear and disconnect adds 8cm


----------



## damoninja (28/1/17)

Also anyone know where I can get one of these other than ikegger? It's not the soda stream adapter, it's the a standard type 30 to 3/8"-24 UNF for use with the mini reg.

https://ikegger.com/products/full-size-co2-bottle-adaptor-for-professional-mini-regulator


----------



## malt junkie (28/1/17)

Yeah a bit of a regret not having gone for the 5L, bloody hard to find an esky to take the 4L.


----------



## damoninja (28/1/17)

malt junkie said:


> Yeah a bit of a regret not having gone for the 5L, bloody hard to find an esky to take the 4L.


Main reason I'm going with 5s, not quite as convenient if I wanna throw it in in a cooler bag but I was looking at the heights and couldn't find anything remotely close to being able to house it. 

I reckon 5L I'll be just fine with either one of these, probably lean toward the 52L and there's one of those on gumtree for $60 at the moment -_- -_- now to see how high the mini regulator and soda stream will be inside them...

https://www.bunnings.com.au/esky-52l-wheeled-hard-cooler_p3240589
https://www.bunnings.com.au/esky-25l-arctic-pro-drink-cooler-with-tap_p3240621


----------



## malt junkie (28/1/17)

Looks like that second one would get the 4's in, now to check the local bunnings!


----------



## damoninja (28/1/17)

malt junkie said:


> Looks like that second one would get the 4's in, now to check the local bunnings!


If you get down there do us a favour and measure internal dimensions of both   

I'll do the same if I get a chance first


----------



## breakbeer (28/1/17)

I'm looking at buying these, small one for my 5L & the bigger one for the 9L. Didn't buy straight away coz I'm gonna take the mini keg with me to make sure it fits


----------



## damoninja (28/1/17)

Bunnings didn't have that taller one, but I'd be skeptical getting 2 x 5L ones in there anyway.. 

They did have the 52L coleman, which internally measured about: 
L: 430mm 
W: 310mm
H: 380mm + 30mm lid, 410mm

The bottom loses a bit of space to the wheel arch and for some reason the other side too, do the bottom is more like 270mm wide

I thought I'd better check the cheapo ones and came across this one
http://www.kmart.com.au/product/35-litre-wheelie-cooler/780327

Internally measures: 
L: 410mm 
W: 250mm
H: 375mm + 35mm lid, 410mm

For $49, I grabbed one... for the sake of the extra room I worked out I still wouldn't quite be able to fit a third 5L keg, but potentially _might _have been able to fit my 400g CO2 bottle vertically, but I won't know that 'til I get the reg. I might be able to lay it down which I would suspect to be a big no-no. 

Think I'll be an ask to achieve 2 x 5L kegs and a 400g bottle inside of most eskies. Oh well, see how I go but the bulbs aren't very expensive   

If something better comes up in the next 28 days I can take it back (good old kmart returns policy) but unlikely, there's not much out there with fantastic height.


----------



## Curly79 (28/1/17)

Here's the measurements for a 5Ltr one. 380 to the top of the disconnect 180 diameter.


----------



## damoninja (28/1/17)

Cheers BK were able to provide, I've got just enough room to the height of the esky plus the few cm in the lid cavity for the line to run. 

Ought to be pretty sweet!


----------



## Yob (28/1/17)

Batz said:


> I know this is not what your after but it maybe of help to others.


exact rig Im heading towards.. perfection


----------



## Kingy (28/1/17)

I built this from an old 20litre I think it is? ice kool esky with a collar and some pallet surround, holds 2x5litre kegs and a bag of ice. Could fit 2bags if ice if ya wanted to. But it's easy to drink 2x5litre kegs so extra ice ain't really needed.


----------



## damoninja (28/1/17)

Kingy said:


> I built this from an old 20litre I think it is? ice kool esky with a collar and some pallet surround, holds 2x5litre kegs and a bag of ice. Could fit 2bags if ice if ya wanted to. But it's easy to drink 2x5litre kegs so extra ice ain't really needed.


Nice rig!

I really just wanted something simple with little stuffing about but wheels was something I did want mainly because when I do go out there's often walking and just me carrying the esky so wheels are ace

Curious does it hold a 400g bottle with mini reg etc attached?


----------



## Yob (28/1/17)

get a hand trolley and build it into that...


----------



## damoninja (28/1/17)

Yob said:


> get a hand trolley and build it into that...


Overall I dunno how I'd go $$ wise between buying an old esky, brackets and a trolley. May be doable for a bit under $49 but FAF on top of that. 

I do have some old pallets I use for all sorts of shit though I could do the collar thing on it if I do need a few extra cm. Unlikely though, I reckon I'll make it work. 

Like I said though something better shows up in the next month back to kmart she goes.


----------



## Kingy (28/1/17)

Ya probably could fit a soda stream in there I just use a mini reg but. it's only good for 2 mini 5 litre kegs minimum otherwise I just use 1keg a cooler bag with a few ice bricks and a bronco tap. Doesn't take long to empty a 5litre tho. That esky I built fits good on a trolley with a barby and chairs on top. I rarely use the drip tray anymore it takes up to much room in transit and I don't mind dripping beer at the park or other places just not at my joint lol.


----------



## TwoCrows (28/1/17)

This esky has wheels ...........  



http://www.supercheapauto.com.au/Product/Motorised-Cooler-Scooter/381072


----------



## damoninja (28/1/17)

Kingy said:


> Ya probably could fit a soda stream in there I just use a mini reg but. it's only good for 2 mini 5 litre kegs minimum otherwise I just use 1keg a cooler bag with a few ice bricks and a bronco tap. Doesn't take long to empty a 5litre tho. That esky I built fits good on a trolley with a barby and chairs on top. I rarely use the drip tray anymore it takes up to much room in transit and I don't mind dripping beer at the park or other places just not at my joint lol.


Yeah 2 x 5L ought to be heaps for me and my mates, usually we each bring a bit and if I need more I'll bring a couple of bottles. 

Though now with the small CO2 bottle and mini reg, I'll take a 19L and put it in my 56L round mash tun, it'll also serve as a backup when my main CO2 bottle runs out, so by no means to I feel it's going to waste!


----------



## TidalPete (28/1/17)

Consider tailer-making to size using cheap ply & expandafoam with perhaps some aluminium angle thrown in for a bit of bling.

The example below is long gone but shows what can be done if you're willing to make the effort.

Wouldn't personally bother again with such a small volume of beer involved. Barely over 2 x growlers worth. Phttt!


----------



## damoninja (28/1/17)

TidalPete said:


> Consider tailer-making to size using cheap ply & expandafoam with perhaps some aluminium angle thrown in for a bit of bling.
> 
> The example below is long gone but shows what can be done if you're willing to make the effort.
> 
> Wouldn't personally bother again with such a small volume of beer involved. Barely over 2 x growlers worth. Phttt!


Maybe Mk II if I have the need  

2 of these is really is gonna be enough for most of my crew's sessions, or after work drinks, or whatever. Other than that family events in which case there's few people who drink good beer mostly it'll be for me -_- -_-

If it's a real party I'm supplying for then like I said it'll be a 19L corny


----------



## skypilot (2/2/17)

damoninja said:


> Maybe Mk II if I have the need
> 
> 2 of these is really is gonna be enough for most of my crew's sessions, or after work drinks, or whatever. Other than that family events in which case there's few people who drink good beer mostly it'll be for me -_- -_-
> 
> If it's a real party I'm supplying for then like I said it'll be a 19L corny


G'day damoninja, You might want to try out that KMart return policy - I was at the TTP store today and they have that model on sale for $35 now. Worth a try!
skypilot


----------



## damoninja (2/2/17)

A holes! 

There's a store around the corner from me so I'll sus it out tomorrow night haha 

Cheers for letting me know!


----------



## damoninja (2/2/17)

skypilot said:


> G'day damoninja, You might want to try out that KMart return policy - I was at the TTP store today and they have that model on sale for $35 now. Worth a try!
> skypilot


>Hi I'd like to return this

>goes and buys same product again

Put 14 bucks back in my pocket mate cheers.


----------



## peteru (3/2/17)

Who is TTP?


----------



## damoninja (3/2/17)

peteru said:


> Who is TTP?


Westfield Tea Tree Plaza, a horrible shopping centre.


----------



## damoninja (10/2/17)

First mod done. Custom made type 30 to 5/8"-18 UNF fitting, Heck yes!

Now come oooon mini kegs!

Edit: some more explanation. The fucker didn't quite fit, the fitting came a little higher than the measurements I gave but where the grey foam is I cut the plastic away with a dremel and put 2 player of compression joint foam in there, one layer has the back hollowed out to encapsulate the reg. It actually worked out good, the reg sits neatly and is held in place by the foam without much tension so it won't tip when in transit.


----------



## malt junkie (10/2/17)

You could have sold 9 of those custom fittings in a heart beat, and having your machinist make 10 probably would have dropped the price per unit significantly!


----------



## damoninja (10/2/17)

malt junkie said:


> You could have sold 9 of those custom fittings in a heart beat, and having your machinist make 10 probably would have dropped the price per unit significantly!


I did ask about multiple and he more or less said the only thing that'd drop the price is the setup cost so wouldn't be a huge difference, though still I might put feelers out. 

As a one off if I've paid a little more and other can still get it cheap I won't be annoyed, I'll still be happy to have pioneered it  

For the record if you want STRAIGHT T30-5/8 fittings you can get them from ikegger and soon beerkat will have them.


----------



## Lionman (11/2/17)

If your willing to spend a bit more on a quality esky, keep an eye on the evakool factory seconds page.


----------



## damoninja (20/4/17)

The eagle landed today, got to marking out holes for the taps, measuring line and fitting everything up. 

Lines are all snug with no leaks, will get the coke bottle and PET lid and do a wet run tomorrow. Running about 4.5 feet lines, planning on keeping dispense pressures low but if I really get pissed with it I'll bite the bullet on the FC taps and have not-buyers remorse. 

Final touches will be to add a bracket to hold the gas in place as I'm not happy with it floating about, though when the lid's closed it presses against the rubber seal so should be good there... Also a flange around the shank as I discovered there's quite a lot of compression in the plastic so they do move if you twist them. 

Aesthetics wise thinking it needs some sick stencils


----------



## The Balding Bunyip (20/4/17)

TidalPete said:


> Consider tailer-making to size using cheap ply & expandafoam with perhaps some aluminium angle thrown in for a bit of bling.
> 
> The example below is long gone but shows what can be done if you're willing to make the effort.
> 
> Wouldn't personally bother again with such a small volume of beer involved. Barely over 2 x growlers worth. Phttt!



I got that of you Pete ...quite a while ago now but it is still going as strong as ever and always impresses people with the quality of the workmanship. Still has that great sticker on it as well

The Bunyip


----------



## Tony121 (20/4/17)

Nice work, looks great


----------



## Zorco (20/4/17)

Lionman said:


> If your willing to spend a bit more on a quality esky, keep an eye on the evakool factory seconds page.


New to me, thanks

http://www.evakool.com/factory-seconds


----------



## damoninja (20/4/17)

Tony121 said:


> Nice work, looks great


Cheers! Thanks again for that T piece, I did have a little trouble with those copper washers though I could never seem to get a great seal with them, bought some nylon ones from ATHB and they seem to do the trick. 

Maybe I was doing something wrong.


----------



## Chap (21/4/17)

Hey Damo any chance of a parts list for the build? Namely the elbow and t-piece sizes and gas bottle


----------



## Tony121 (21/4/17)

damoninja said:


> Cheers! Thanks again for that T piece, I did have a little trouble with those copper washers though I could never seem to get a great seal with them, bought some nylon ones from ATHB and they seem to do the trick.
> 
> Maybe I was doing something wrong.


No worries at all, good to see it all come together.


----------



## damoninja (21/4/17)

I had the parts list already laid out so I didn't miss anything, also a few mockups I did in the process to assist people with understanding what I was asking for when looking for someone to knock up the CO2 adapter. 

Everything liquid wise is pretty straight forward, not much different than a kegerator... the gas assembly is what took a bit of work to pull together. Hope it all makes sense.

Part Quantity	Source Notes
5L keg 2 ATHB / BK 5L short 
Spear head 2 ATHB / BK 
Silicone tube (meter) 1 ATHB / BK
Disconnects (stainless liquid)	2 ATHB / BK Stainless is a lower height as it doesn't angle upwards
Disconnects (plastic gas)	2 ATHB / BK Plastic or stainless is fine for gas
Stepless clamps 8 ATHB Order some spares
Shanks 2 ATHB As short as possible, angle barb seems to be the best fit
Nylon flare washer 6 ATHB Order some spares
Mini regulator 1 ATHB / BK Using the 5/8" fitting - accepts 5/8"-18UNF
FFL to barb fittings 6 ATHB	
T30-5/8" adapter 1 Gascon Custom made. Female Type 30 with swivel nut to male 5/8""-18UNF surface sealing - elbow configuration. 
Measures 30mm from face to block top. 
If you find a really tall esky you can buy beerkat's straight configuration version

If your bottle takes a 5/8"" UNF don't get one of these.
400g CO2 bottle 1 LHBS? Valved, standard type 30 fitting. Using a paintball cylinder might be a shorter option.
Beer line 1 LHBS Don't cut it too short, it has some tight corners to get around don't want to kink it.
Esky 1 Kmart Just make sure it's plenty tall enough.
MFL T fitting 1 Tony  1/4" MFL to 1/4" MFL T configuration, this screws in to the reg outlet
Plumbers tape 1 Bunnings	The yellow stuff.


----------



## Chap (22/4/17)

Awesome thanks damo. Is the bottle just a soda stream bottle or something else?


----------



## damoninja (22/4/17)

Chap said:


> Awesome thanks damo. Is the bottle just a soda stream bottle or something else?


It's a 400g valved bottle i don't know what type of connection is on the other end of the valve, but i doubt it'd be the pin type that is in a soda stream


----------



## Lionman (23/4/17)

Any chance of getting more of those elbows made up damo?


----------



## Zorco (23/4/17)

+1


----------



## Chap (23/4/17)

Also +1 on the elbow


----------



## damoninja (23/4/17)

I'll spin off a thread and touch base with the blokes at gascon.


----------



## damoninja (24/4/17)

Spun.

http://aussiehomebrewer.com/topic/94889-eoi-type-30-to-58-elbow-mini-reg-adapter/


----------



## Batz (4/6/17)

damoninja said:


> The eagle landed today, got to marking out holes for the taps, measuring line and fitting everything up.
> 
> Lines are all snug with no leaks, will get the coke bottle and PET lid and do a wet run tomorrow. Running about 4.5 feet lines, planning on keeping dispense pressures low but if I really get pissed with it I'll bite the bullet on the FC taps and have not-buyers remorse.
> 
> ...



Thanks damoninja, I like your set up there. I'm working away ATM and thought I'll miss out on the K-mart clearance on these esky's. Day off sitting in my donga today, so went into K-mart Gladstone and found them for $29.00.
Will build it when I get home, looks just the thing I'm after.

Cheers
Batz


----------



## damoninja (4/6/17)

Batz said:


> Thanks damoninja, I like your set up there. I'm working away ATM and thought I'll miss out on the K-mart clearance on these esky's. Day off sitting in my donga today, so went into K-mart Gladstone and found them for $29.00.
> Will build it when I get home, looks just the thing I'm after.
> 
> Cheers
> Batz


Glad you managed to find one. I ended up mounting a down pipe bracket on the inner wall to hold the gas bottle in place, it kept shifting forward when there was ice in there. 

Does a good job used it 3 times now even less of a pain than trying to keep a bunch of bottles upright in a damn esky.


----------



## Batz (4/6/17)

damoninja said:


> Glad you managed to find one. I ended up mounting a down pipe bracket on the inner wall to hold the gas bottle in place, it kept shifting forward when there was ice in there.
> 
> Does a good job used it 3 times now even less of a pain than trying to keep a bunch of bottles upright in a damn esky.


I think I'll fit the gas to the outside in a piece of PVC. Never have liked gas in esky's or fridges.


----------



## damoninja (5/6/17)

Batz said:


> I think I'll fit the gas to the outside in a piece of PVC. Never have liked gas in esky's or fridges.


Will remove the height constraint also. I wanted something that was self contained. Have my 2.6kg bottle inside my keezer too


----------



## mattyg8 (9/6/17)

looks awesome too bad I missed out on the eskies, anyone else found something cheap and similar?


----------



## crowmanz (9/6/17)

mattyg8 said:


> looks awesome too bad I missed out on the eskies, anyone else found something cheap and similar?


a 25L willow (like this http://willow.com.au/cooler-25l-blue.html) will fit 2 x 5L mini kegs with a slight squeeze (still space for ice) and with enough height above the kegs to mount taps. Only issue I need to sort is the lid doesn't close/lock in when you have your disconnects on. I'll try and post a photo later, will have to get it off my phone since the app isn't working.

probably not the best option if you are buying I already had an old one laying around that was previously used as a jockey box.


----------



## mstrelan (13/6/17)

https://ikegger.com/products/ikegger-jockey-box


----------



## mattyg8 (16/6/17)

Managed to pick up one of the orange ones on wheels at kmart eastland. Will start collecting the other items.


----------



## damoninja (16/6/17)

crowmanz said:


> a 25L willow (like this http://willow.com.au/cooler-25l-blue.html) will fit 2 x 5L mini kegs with a slight squeeze (still space for ice) and with enough height above the kegs to mount taps. Only issue I need to sort is the lid doesn't close/lock in when you have your disconnects on. I'll try and post a photo later, will have to get it off my phone since the app isn't working.
> 
> probably not the best option if you are buying I already had an old one laying around that was previously used as a jockey box.



I have one of those, I couldn't see how I could have made it work, by the time the spear and disconnects were on it was way too high.


----------



## Kingy (17/6/17)

I put a collar on my esky to fit everything in, you could do that.


----------



## crowmanz (18/6/17)

damoninja said:


> I have one of those, I couldn't see how I could have made it work, by the time the spear and disconnects were on it was way too high.


It is only too high when the disconnects are on (5L kegs) I just leave the lid off when serving until I can bother sorting the disconnects


----------



## mattyg8 (20/6/17)

How much beer line did you use for each of the taps?


----------



## Lionman (21/6/17)

mattyg8 said:


> How much beer line did you use for each of the taps?



Unless you use FC taps, you will need to run pretty low pressures as there isn't the room to fit properly balanced line.

This isn't much better than taps mounted directly to the posts in this regard, they need really low pressure too, or FC helps.

If you already have taps you can buy adapters that go between the shank and the tap that allow for flow restriction.


----------



## damoninja (21/6/17)

mattyg8 said:


> How much beer line did you use for each of the taps?



I can't remember but I think 3 feet? I can dispense nicely at 5 PSI, eventually I will get FC taps and shorten the lines. 

Also some more flexible line would be handy too!


----------



## Lionman (21/6/17)

How do you go maintaining 5psi? I would have though the pressure would creep up as the beer warms and pushes more Co2 out of solution? 

Do you need to burp the kegs often?


----------



## damoninja (21/6/17)

Hasn't really warmed up, on ice... Even if it did, it'd probably only be a short burst. 

Come summer I may need to go back to the drawing board but I may have FC taps by then.


----------



## mattyg8 (22/6/17)

Yeah there is not a lot of room but I have mounted the gas bottle to the back of the esky.
Maybe down the track ill look at FC taps but running at 5psi should be alright for camping weekends


----------



## damoninja (22/6/17)

mattyg8 said:


> Yeah there is not a lot of room but I have mounted the gas bottle to the back of the esky.
> Maybe down the track ill look at FC taps but running at 5psi should be alright for camping weekends
> 
> View attachment 106478




Sensational - love that someone else has got something out of these eskies. If anyone sees them, buy buy buy!!!


----------



## damoninja (22/6/17)

Another thought - those short fat paintball tanks would probably go great in this thing, don't know what they're like value wise though...


----------



## damoninja (27/6/17)

I wouldn't be confident that duct tape is actually holding it in, either... 

I wasn't able to find what you're looking for either, I ended up getting a hold of a male flare tee piece... I was looking for a 1/4 MFL to barb In my travels Tony121 was able to lend a hand and generously donated the fitting. 

If I can get a hold of a similar fitting I would be interested, as it currently is work but it makes for a tight bend, a straight barb out followed by a lil hose and T barb fill give it a lil more flex.


----------



## mattyg8 (5/7/17)

I think this should fix my problem.
http://kegking.com.au/hose-barb-8mm-x-1-4-bsp-male.html

I should have a chance this weekend to finish off


----------



## damoninja (6/7/17)

mattyg8 said:


> I think this should fix my problem.
> http://kegking.com.au/hose-barb-8mm-x-1-4-bsp-male.html
> 
> I should have a chance this weekend to finish off



Hmm. Is a BSP thread going to be compatible with either the M8 or 1/4" FFL?


----------



## mattyg8 (6/7/17)

damoninja said:


> Hmm. Is a BSP thread going to be compatible with either the M8 or 1/4" FFL?


Woops I think I read it wrong. I thought it was 8mm thread and 1/4 barb


----------



## Lionman (6/7/17)

damoninja said:


> Another thought - those short fat paintball tanks would probably go great in this thing, don't know what they're like value wise though...


http://www.paintballaustralia.com.au/Co2.htm

Pretty decent value by the looks.

Not sure how easy they are to get filled, although pretty sure you can refill them yourself (from a bigger bottle?). They have refill stations available for sale too.


----------



## mattyg8 (10/7/17)

Managed to pick this up from Keg King that did the trick.


----------



## damoninja (27/11/18)

Reviving the dead kinda - but seems like these eskies are back at kmart
https://www.kmart.com.au/product/38l-wheelie-cooler/1652317


----------



## Indian Giver (27/11/18)

damoninja said:


> Reviving the dead kinda - but seems like these eskies are back at kmart
> https://www.kmart.com.au/product/38l-wheelie-cooler/1652317



Perfect for the build I want to make for camping and around the pool - https://bit.ly/2FFyMgo


----------

